# Gateway help



## rowinms (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

i would like to build a gateway sort of a machine which can filter p2p ports, and log data for the IP. my setup will be as of below:

CORE switch ---- Freebsd gatway/sniffer ---- Internet

can figure out how to setup. 

thanks for the advise.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

All you need is two network cards and the base OS.


----------



## rowinms (Apr 29, 2009)

nothing to config? actually both network cards are already in place, so just config the for the firewall?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2009)

You'll probably need bridging as well.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

If you don't use bridging you will have to add *gateway_enable="YES"* to /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## rowinms (Apr 29, 2009)

dutchdaemon: i'l be reading the bridging, thanks.
SirDice: I'll be experimenting on the same, thanks too.


----------

